# Medical coder/biller



## kdawkins83@yahoo.com (May 12, 2014)

I am actively seeking a position with an organization accepting a motivated employee with diverse healthcare industry experience to assist with enhancing patient services and care. Please contact me at kdawkins83@yahoo.com

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

?	Certified Professional Coder ? Hospital (CPC-H)
?	Medical Assistant diploma and  Medical Coding and Billing diploma.
?	More than seven years of experience in healthcare industry, working in collaborative setting with medical licensed professionals.
?	Knowledge of medical coding (ICD-9, ICD-10 and CPT), medical terminology, clinical procedures, HIPAA regulations, anatomy/physiology and medical transcription.
?	Credited with developing and implementing strategies to maximize operational efficiency.
?	Proven ability to work well independently and in team settings to achieve business objectives.
?	Solid interpersonal and communication skills with ability to build rapport.
?	Proficient in Microsoft Office, WordPerfect, HealthQuest, Passport, Picis, Sovera?, ClearGage, Cerner, Medsoft, CMR, eClinical, Director, MEDHOST, ePlus Mysis, and AllScripts.

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

BILLING AND CODING/ ACCOUNT MANAGER	2013-Current
ENDEAVOR MEDICAL SYSTEMS	Bellaire, TX
?	Positioned as account manager for billing/collections of  Commercial, Third Party and Worker?s Comp claims for Physicians ER and Round Table Physician Group
?	Positioned as sole biller/collector of Medicare claims in department of 40 employees, for 
St. Luke?s Emergency Room facilities.
?	Reviews EMR to ensure proper coding of claims
?	Provides payment arrangements and excellent customer service for patients.

REGISTRATION/MEDICAL ASSISTANT	2011-2014
PRIORITY EMERGENCY ROOM	Katy, TX
?	Instrumental in assisting with creating opening registration guidelines before opening of facility, training all registration staff on terminology and verification procedures to streamline operations.
?	Greet all patients in friendly, professional manner; register patients, including verifying benefits and collecting applicable co-pays.
?	Diligently assist registered nurses with taking patients? vital signs, temperature, height, weight, blood pressure and pulse.
?	Collaborate with staff to ensure timely completion of tasks, including scheduling laboratory pick-ups and completing on-site laboratory work.

PRE-ADMISSION SPECIALIST/CASHIER	2011-2012
ST. LUKE?S EPISCOPAL HOSPITAL	Houston, TX
?	Assisted management with implementation of pre-registration process, leading to reduced wait times, reducing workload and increased collections.
?	Contacted patients prior to scheduled exams and procedures to reduce registration times by 15 minutes; notified patients in advance of amount due, leading to 35% increase in collections.
?	Helped management during implementation of emergency room discharge desk, resulting in 75% reduction in failed bills to insurance companies and 50% increase in self-pay collections.
?	Ensured adherence with Medicare, Medicaid and Managed Care guidelines to ensure optimal operations.

INSURANCE VERIFICATION SPECIALIST/SCHEDULER	2010-2011
THE BROWN HAND CENTER	Houston, TX
?	Positioned as sole specialist/scheduler in department of 36 employees, completing tasks in timely manner with high attention to detail.
?	Recognized as top scheduler for scheduling more than 100 appointments in 30 day period for three consecutive months.
?	Received management recognition as top verifier by verifying more than 500 cases in 30 days for four consecutive months.
?	Worked with management during implementation of employee literature to educate patients on procedures prior to scheduling exams; led to increased attendance for scheduled exams.

PATIENT ACCESS REPRESENTATIVE III TEAM LEAD	2005-2010
MEMORIAL HERMAN HOSPITAL 	Houston, TX
?	Implemented team awards to improve call handling time in call center of more than 22 employees, positively impacting employee relations.
?	Promoted to team lead position upon completion of customer service courses and successful implementation of new procedures to reduce call handling time.
?	Developed positive relations with outside physicians to expand patient base with positive results.
?	Managed and analyzed patient accounting reports to ensure compliance with proper billing procedures.

EDUCATION AND TRAINING

MEDICAL CODING AND BILLING CAREER DIPLOMA	2013
PENN FOSTER CAREER SCHOOL	Scranton, PA
ADDITIONAL TRAINING
?	Medical Assistant diploma, National Institute of Technology, Houston, TX.


----------

